# Christmas Forest



## trc65 (Dec 7, 2020)

I stole Tony's idea from the multi axis challenge and got a little carried away. This is my forest that will be used to decorate and fill space around snowmen I've made in the past. I will also give many of them away. 

Range from about 3" to 6" tall and all are just at or under 2 " diameter. Six different species, all harvested within about 30 yards of my shop.

Reactions: Like 9 | Way Cool 12 | Creative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 7, 2020)

All originals! How cool is that! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 7, 2020)

Man that looks so cool! Well done sir.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 7, 2020)

Those look great Tim.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 7, 2020)

Great idea Tim; nicely done!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 7, 2020)

Very cool Tim! I mean to make some more as well, hopefully they turn out as good as yours!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 7, 2020)

I can't see the forest, just lots of trees seriously, those are cool! I guree one could make smaller ones as hanging ornaments too...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 7, 2020)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 7, 2020)

Holy cow, that's aforest for sure! Very cool Tim.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Dec 8, 2020)

Maybe it's my frame of mind these days, my first though when I saw the picture was "wooden bullets". 
Forgive me, been doing a lot of reloading lately... 
Cool tree's though. I may have to give something like that a try for my wife's miniature Dickens Village.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 8, 2020)

The people asked for a shot of the forest and we were definitely rewarded. Super cool project.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Dec 8, 2020)

What an awesome collection! Love it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 9, 2020)

Here are a couple of pictures of them in place. Also gave one each to great nephew and niece yesterday. Told them their elf on a shelf asked me to make them.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 9, 2020)

Heartwarming story to go with a fine collection. Your trees and snowmen are pretty cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 9, 2020)

Thats awesome. I showed Michele and she loves em.
Well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 9, 2020)

Well done @trc65 Tim!! Very, very cool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## GS-76 (Dec 10, 2020)

Very neat. Well done !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 22, 2020)

The snowmen and trees were a little monochromatic, so we added a string of colored fairy lights to brighten them up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Herb G. (Dec 22, 2020)

Very cool, Tim.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 23, 2020)

Congratulations Tim on your fine work and presentation. Most festive.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

